# Can dogs get insomnia?



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

My 8 1/2 month old standard poodle puppy is experiencing sleepless nights (therefore we are too). This has been going on for almost two weeks now. He gets plenty of playtime and walks/runs both with me and Grace and just him and Grace in the yard.

He acts all tired when we start to wind down at night then when we actually go to bed, he is restless....pacing, chewing his bully stick obsessively. He is tethered to my side of the bed. He's up, he's down, he's all over the place. I have taken him out, thinking that he has to go....and he does go, but only a trickle on command! Then, when the alarm goes off at 4:30 and I am having coffee...he goes out like a light at my feet. I don't get it

He has a date with vet to be neutered on Nov 1st. I am hoping this will settle him down a bit.

Help please......sleepless in Cleveland


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My 4yo cattle dog x will do this if I don't exhaust her, both physcially and mentally every day. She can be tired physically from running or exercising all day, but if her mind hasn't been exercised then I'm screwed - she wants to party all night.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Dear Sleepless in Cleavland,
Maybe he needs a girlfriend! :wink:

Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Khan said:


> Dear Sleepless in Cleavland,
> Maybe he needs a girlfriend! :wink:
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist!


Too funny! He may WANT a girlfriend, but he NEEDS a neuter. He is cryptorchid. We don't tell him he only has one ball. We also didn't tell him he's getting neutered. I told him I'm taking him to get a facial.:biggrin:

Thanks for the laugh...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Could there possibly be an intact female within a mile of you? That smell could have him going crazy....

Also, I second that mentally stimulating dogs is just as important as physical exercise for a dog. Try playing mind stimulating games (like hide and seek, "find it", or get a mind stimulating game/puzzle from Nina Ottosson: Nina Ottosson - Pet activity toys & treat puzzle games ). You can also do a half hour training session right before bed as well.


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Could there possibly be an intact female within a mile of you? That smell could have him going crazy....
> 
> Also, I second that mentally stimulating dogs is just as important as physical exercise for a dog. Try playing mind stimulating games (like hide and seek, "find it", or get a mind stimulating game/puzzle from Nina Ottosson: Nina Ottosson - Pet activity toys & treat puzzle games ). You can also do a half hour training session right before bed as well.


We live way out in the country so we may have an intact female nearby.

I guess I have been lax on the metal stimulation aspect of late. I will try some training and games before bed to see if that helps...


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

My boys love the find it game. I hide treats all over and have them find it.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

We really like hide & seek alot. It's also great for practising the 'stay' command at the same time, with the fun reward of finding you once you release him. 
I've also been looking at those puzzle games for a while. I'm just figuring out which one would be best - anything for a bit of peace. (please don't take me seriously, the constant activity is one of the reasons I love ACD's).


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

redspoo said:


> Too funny! He may WANT a girlfriend, but he NEEDS a neuter. He is cryptorchid. We don't tell him he only has one ball. We also didn't tell him he's getting neutered. I told him I'm taking him to get a facial.:biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for the laugh...


OMG, Owen is Cryptorchid also and he has NO idea!!  
The only reason that I haven't gotten him neutered yet is because I have been to just about every vet in town and they all have said (even the 'low cost' places) that it will cost me ~$250 to get it done....  I can't afford that right now and its bothering me because I know that it is only making him worse in the long run! 
My mom always makes fun of Owen, but he still doesn't have a clue!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

redspoo said:


> My 8 1/2 month old standard poodle puppy is experiencing sleepless nights (therefore we are too). This has been going on for almost two weeks now. He gets plenty of playtime and walks/runs both with me and Grace and just him and Grace in the yard.
> 
> He acts all tired when we start to wind down at night then when we actually go to bed, he is restless....pacing, chewing his bully stick obsessively. He is tethered to my side of the bed. He's up, he's down, he's all over the place. I have taken him out, thinking that he has to go....and he does go, but only a trickle on command! Then, when the alarm goes off at 4:30 and I am having coffee...he goes out like a light at my feet. I don't get it
> 
> ...


Titus went through a fase in his 'puppyhood' were he would NOT sleep. I had to put him on meds for about a month to 'train' him to sleep. Now he will sleep through the night.
But to answer you question, yes they do get insomnia.... Usually when they are not mentally stimulated enough before bed time though!
Titus is a 'special' child. He came back to my house because he was in a 'less the acceptable' situation when he lived with my sister and her family. We are now working with my (now FAVORITE) vet on getting him better. 
I have even thought about taking him to the local pet store and seeing how he does... One day soon. I will have to video tape it and post it for everyone to see.


----------

